# Multi- cat house adding feral - need help



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just posted a long story about how we ended up with a multi-cat house in the introduction section. 

Here is the current situation.
I have just brought in a new feral male and introduced it to my other cats. 
All of them get along well except the first cat we ever got (Frito - male cat) and the new male that we just brought in.

After the most recent fight I have put up two baby gates basically halving the house in to two parts, I put them up so that they are one on top of the other, and the cats can see each other, but the older male is too big (heavy) to try to climb over the two gates, so he just comes over to the gate often and growls and hisses at the new cat.

The new cat is pretty passive (that is why he got along with the other cats so easily)

When they were first put in the house together, they seemed to do pretty well, just a bit of hissing and slight slaps to check each others reactions. I kept separating them, but it seems the fighting has been increasing. A couple of days ago, the big male (Frito) pounced on the new feral male, they got in to it pretty bad.

That is when the gates went up. 
Anyway, I could use a bit of help with the introduction of these two and how to get them to get along. I am doing the feeding the two cats on the opposite side of the gates thing (making it just about 5 feet high), however, since they have been around each other for several weeks now, I have not been shutting the door to a crack again, just using the two high baby gates. 

Also, when the last fight took place, I noticed after that the new male feral had gotten diarrhea, his stool was a very light color and pretty smelly (what cat poo is not?). No blood, but he did seem to have discomfort in his back and stomach when I touched him. I did not see signs of tape worms, and he has been recently treated for all worms (during the neuter) and tape worms when he came back home.
He was fully vetted. 
I monitored him all night last night, checking on him around every 20 minutes, he seemed to be doing ok. 
I was on standby to take him to the vet here in our area, he is pretty much on call 24/7 and will meet me at his office within 20 minutes.
The cat is eating like a monster, and that has not changed. He is not dehydrated (used the skin pinch test)
He does not seem to be moving about much though, just lying around a lot.
I am thinking that the fight between him and the bigger male probably left him with the stomach issue, in addition to some body pain. 
Probably feels like he has been hit by a Mac truck! 

My concern is that I know there are a number of things like IBD, Tritrichomonas Foetus, giardia, etc... and I figured I would check in with others who probably have some thoughts on those set of symptoms before I just assume anything. 
I am thankful for any thoughts on the situations at hand. 

Thanks!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm assuming Frito is neutered, of course, but when was the new cat neutered? It generally takes 2 -3 weeks for a male cat's hormones to stabilize after being neutered, so if his operation was say, 2 weeks ago, he may still smell like a tom cat to Frito. Certainly, there are other reasons why you might be having problems and things you can try to get them used to each other, but I thought I should ask about the neutering first, considering the affect that the smell of male hormones is likely to have on even a neutered male cat.


----------



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, 
They are both neutered. And thanks for pointing that out. 
He was neutered a couple of weeks ago, but I figured since he is not spraying, he would not smell much like a tom. I knew he could still reproduce for a couple of weeks (which is not an issue here since all females are spayed) but I had not thought of that point! 
Oh, and I should mention, I do have the feilway in several rooms of the house.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Try giving the original big tom Composure Liquid. I know I recommend that a lot but I've had such dramatic results with it. It will calm him down.

I agree with dh8thd about the male hormones still being in his system. I've heard up to a month. Maybe your other cat can still smell it.


----------



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Big thanks to both of you all! 
I am looking at the composure liquid now. Found it on Amazon prime. 
I will pick up a bottle today


----------



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone have any thoughts on the soft stool, and lethargic behavior? I think I have had him tested for all the standard stuff, he was wormed and given shots at the time of the neuter. I brought him home and noticed tape worms, so I wormed him (just around a week later) after his arrival here. The vet said that the tape worms were the only worm he had not been treated for. 
Symptoms: 
No vomiting, and no blood in stool. 
Soft stool with odd light brown color and lethargy.
Not dehydrated as far as I can tell.
This evening he is in a dark room, but his eyes do seem to be extra dilated to me. 
(but probably because I am watching every little detail a bit too much)
He seems to have almost no energy.

I am thinking of going and buying a bottle of B12 injectable tomorrow. Maybe that will help his appetite?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

On an off chance.... do you think something went wrong with neuter?


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

It could be that the new kitty's lethargy is stress-related, or maybe even a stress-induced medical issue, as cats are very succeptable to illnesses brought on by stress. The soft stools could be due to stress or a change in diet (if he was eating something else when he was living outside). If he doesn't seem to be getting any better I would probably have the vet look him over and order blood work, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Sorry, I had to be out part of the day today, so I missed a couple of posts.
As for the neuter, I am sure it went perfectly. I have probably the most amazing vet in all of North Texas! (Tri-County vet in Anna Texas - Dr. Jeff Garner & his dad Dr. Rick Garner) I mean they are outstanding! It took me a long time, and going through tons of uptight Plano vets (back when I lived there) before I found one I actually liked, and to think he was only 30 minutes from me, and I had no idea he was there. The entire staff at Tri-County is the best. I am completely sure that the cat was thoroughly checked out. 
I had made an appointment for today at 4:30 CST, but ended up cancelling it because the kitty is moving around a ton more today and seems to be a bit more playful.
Just to be on the safe side though, I went ahead and ordered a bottle of B12 injectable so that I have it on hand. Maybe I will order a few bags of IV solution as well. 

When I talked to the vet tech today, she pulled the file and said that they had run every possible test on the cat. They even went as far as to check for parasites that I had not asked them too. (beyond my list). 
I had told them to check him out thoroughly, and that they did not need my approval to test anything they thought may be relevant, so it appears they did their job.

I am betting that dt8thd is correct, and possibly it is just stress, he does seem to be showing signs of improving a bit. He just has me worried because he was so totally playful, now he just seems to be lying around a lot. Probably due to the cat fight and stress. 
I am keeping him away from the big male cat for now, and hopefully they will be able to get along in a few weeks. (hopefully when Romeo's male smell is gone). 
I am hoping for the best!


----------



## TexasTatum (Aug 7, 2013)

Quick update: 
Romeo's (the feral) stomach has calmed down and he is once again playful and happy. 
Now I am just to the part of keeping him away from the big male cat (Frito) until I can get them to adjust to each other!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hopefully its all going to work out for you, glad little guys feeling better!


----------

